# blocked ears



## bungalow (Sep 25, 2010)

hi all.

i know i've read about a bunch of people who developed either tinnitus or chronically blocked ears at the same time as their DP/DR. it's one of my most annoying symptoms - havent been able to unblock my ears in 10 years. 
i was wondering if anyone can offer some insight as to what actually might be going on in the body to cause that particular symptom? too much something? not enough something else?

any insights appreciated.


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

I actually remember having this for a while. It's like being under water. It's really uncomfortable. 
Don't think it's a physical thing, do you find sounds and things feel muffled and different? Like you're a ghost or something?

Now whenever I get water in my ears, it takes me back. It's a similar feeling. DP makes my head feel like it's floating or "lighter" than it was before, sometimes there is that "floating" feeling or like it's wrapped in bubble wrap or something (hard to explain) - maybe like my head is stuffed with air. 
A lot of people talk about the vision issues, but I wonder if more members can contribute about the topic you brought up.


----------



## bungalow (Sep 25, 2010)

i hope so too. 
i HATE the feeling of water in my ears...i dont normally associate it with DP though. 
i had the blocked ear symptom before any others...and i know it's related to my overall DP because whenever (and it's not often) my general DP symptoms ease, my ears are less blocked. doctors have always told me there's fluid in there. go figure.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have blocked ears too. Its in my right ear more than the left which is annoying i try putting olive oil in them for 2 weeks and it doesn't work, i also got them syringed at the doctors and that didn't do much either. It is very annoying and it came the same time around when DP hit ;(


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

Fluke said:


> I have blocked ears too. Its in my right ear more than the left which is annoying i try putting olive oil in them for 2 weeks and it doesn't work, i also got them syringed at the doctors and that didn't do much either. It is very annoying and it came the same time around when DP hit ;(


If you've tried all those things and it's not wax buildup then it may not be physical. I don't know what it could be otherwise though.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

bungalow said:


> hi all.
> 
> i know i've read about a bunch of people who developed either tinnitus or chronically blocked ears at the same time as their DP/DR. it's one of my most annoying symptoms - havent been able to unblock my ears in 10 years.
> i was wondering if anyone can offer some insight as to what actually might be going on in the body to cause that particular symptom? too much something? not enough something else?
> ...


Perhaps some mild inflamation is doing something with the inner ear. I have tinnitus that goes with visual symptoms. What other symptoms do you have?


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes!
I had loads of horrible tests on my ears, because I thought I had an inner ear condition. I even had an operation to see if I that would help, and it did nothing.
It got so bad, i'd get motion sickness just from walking around, and I lost my balance, and got vertigo. I had constant ear aches, tinnitus, and a fluttering feeling in my ears. And my hearing was awful. Because I wasn't hearing well, and my ears were blocked, also with the DPD, was the most miserable time. I felt totally cut off from the world.

It's anxeity. Since my anxeity has reduced loads, it's not so bad. I have no idea why it happens though.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

I've always had issues with my ears, ever since I was young. I've had the tubes and all. I remember every 6 months I would have to take a 10-day dose of Augmentin because I would always get swimmer's ear when the seasons changed. I went to the doctor's two days ago and I have fluid in my inner ear which he thinks is being caused by allergies, not the first time I've dealt with this and it seems to be year round.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> Yes!
> I had loads of horrible tests on my ears, because I thought I had an inner ear condition. I even had an operation to see if I that would help, and it did nothing.
> It got so bad, i'd get motion sickness just from walking around, and I lost my balance, and got vertigo. I had constant ear aches, tinnitus, and a fluttering feeling in my ears. And my hearing was awful. Because I wasn't hearing well, and my ears were blocked, also with the DPD, was the most miserable time. I felt totally cut off from the world.
> 
> It's anxeity. Since my anxeity has reduced loads, it's not so bad. I have no idea why it happens though.


Violetgirl, you may also want to look into vertebral subluxation with your neck. The symptoms you mentioned also relate to the vertebrae in the neck. You can have vertebrae just slightly out of alignment and not even be able to feel it painwise. Gooogle your symptoms along with chiropractic, subluxation, vertebrae, neck, etc....
just a thought since I've seen this before in people


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Every once in a while I'll get like a loud metallic screeching sound in my ears and it's a little frightening cuz I wouldn't want that to be constant. I don't know what's causing it and most of the time my ears feels plugged up as well. However, I've noticed that if you chew gum with "xylitol" (a sugar-based alcohol) in it, it alleviates some of that pressure and there have been studies that says it also helps with mild infections of the ear. Trident gums usually have xylitol in them. Look for it on the label.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

It could be multiple things. TMJ can cause a fullness in the ear believe it or not. When we're stressed it becomes inflamed and tensed. This can lead to issues with fullness and sometimes chewing gum can work the tension out relieving symptoms. TMJ is especially bad when you have to really chew your foods. Tough meats, breads and pasta can worsen the soreness. Gum is very mild so it's an exercise in itself.


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

staples said:


> It could be multiple things. TMJ can cause a fullness in the ear believe it or not. When we're stressed it becomes inflamed and tensed. This can lead to issues with fullness and sometimes chewing gum can work the tension out relieving symptoms. TMJ is especially bad when you have to really chew your foods. Tough meats, breads and pasta can worsen the soreness. Gum is very mild so it's an exercise in itself.


I was just going to suggest the same thing, I have TMJ and it developed recently, some days I feel that way and air pressure affects my jaw (so many other things, loud noises..etc.) Don't chew gum with tmj, it's horrible (it freezes my jaw completely and I can't open it nor talk/eat)

Before TMJ I had some of that ear thing in the early stages of DP so I have no explanation.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I have to say that my ears feeling full has to be one of the worst symptoms I deal with. It creates a lot of anxiety because it makes me feel even more off balanced. I don't why my ears are doing this? A feeling of "plugged" ears was one of my first symptoms...I thought I had a wax build-up. I even went to the ER because I thought my ears were going to explode. They told me I had some fluid behind the ears but taking allergy meds did not help at all. I had my ears checked repeatedly and most of the time they were fine, so is this related to anxiety???? This is 24/7 but gets worse when I walk or am in busy environments.
I had TMJ for over 15 years and never felt this ear pressure before.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Reduced hearing, deafness, diminished hearing anxiety symptoms:

Apparently anxiety can cause blocked ears, muted hearing, deafness

This symptom can be experienced in a number of ways and can vary from person to person. For example, this symptom is commonly described as:
• a plugged or "stopped up" ear
• diminished or severely reduced hearing
• the inability to hear certain sounds or frequencies
• muted hearing, as if hearing sounds under water
• significant hearing loss
• a "stuffed" or "blocked" ear
• extra pressure or fullness in the ear

This symptom can also feel as if there is something blocking your ear canal when there isn't anything blocking it.

These are just a few of the many descriptions of this symptom. This symptom can affect one ear or both ears, and may come and go occasionally or persist indefinitely. It also may affect one ear over and over again, alternate between both ears, or affect both ears over and over again. All are common.

Many become concerned about this symptom because of its impact on lifestyle and normal activities.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Anyone dealing with plugged ears get more anxiety from this symptom?

How do you cope with it? My plugged ears make me feel so off balance and the building pressure can drive me over the edge.


----------



## bungalow (Sep 25, 2010)

definitely. it drives me batshit insane. i know it must be anxiety related, i just wish i knew exactly how it happened.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

foghat said:


> Violetgirl, you may also want to look into vertebral subluxation with your neck. The symptoms you mentioned also relate to the vertebrae in the neck. You can have vertebrae just slightly out of alignment and not even be able to feel it painwise. Gooogle your symptoms along with chiropractic, subluxation, vertebrae, neck, etc....
> just a thought since I've seen this before in people


thanks!
but i don't think it's a problem with my back. 
apparently ear fulness is caused by something to do with blood vessels?


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

There's numerous reasons why there's ear blockage. Listening to music that's extremely loud will cause fullness because ear wax is used a defense to not blow your ear drum. Allergies is another, it can block your Eustachian Tubes, which causes a fluid back-up in the middle ear. A lot of people with sinus issues can also have issues with their ears too since they're all connected. If you get a sinus infection, it's not unheard of for it to spread to your ear and vice-versa. Something to think about.


----------

